# Photoshop request.



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Not entirely sure where to post this so i hope this is the right place. I have got some bigger brakes to fit to my Mini and I am looking to paint them once my wrist heals up. Just need help deciding on a colour. I had my heart set on yellow but am also contemplating red.



Can't do much better with the picture i'm afraid. So red or yellow please.


----------



## Elijah Howell (Apr 30, 2016)

You wants the break discs changing or the calibers ??


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

The calipers please, they will be bigger than what is in this picture only slightly though so you should be able to see them a little more.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

One red, one yellow.

I think the red looks better, but maybe a darker yellow might suit :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

fatdazza said:


> View attachment 46790
> 
> 
> One red, one yellow.
> ...


Post of the year!

#epic


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> View attachment 46790
> 
> 
> One red, one yellow.
> ...


Haha this made me laugh 😁 thanks m9.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Looks 1000x times better lowered doesn't it! The suspension does need changing too crashy as hell and 100k old.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Here ya go


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As per request.

Unfortunately , they are flat shades of Silver and Black, so don't show off the natural reflections you would get.


----------

